# Wood ID please? Have an idea but not sure.



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm cleaning up our old shop and organizing all the rough cut lumber we have. Looking to ID some of the more interesting peices. Will have many other questions but this is the first one. 

Thank you all for your help in advance. 

-Jon


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 30, 2015)

walnut

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 30, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> walnut


Like you know what walnut is lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Jul 30, 2015)

Jonathan, as Mike said, it's walnut. It's good that you put up an end grain pic since we strongly encourage that, but in the future please at least slice off the end. The end grain pic you posted, taken by itself, could be anything.

I look forward to seeing more of what you have.

Thanks,

Paul

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this is wormy Chesnut but I want to make sure before I get to excited. 

We have plenty of it as you can see in the last picture. 

Thanks 
-Jon


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Jul 30, 2015)

Is this oak? Red? White? Something else?

Thanks

-Jon


----------



## phinds (Jul 30, 2015)

Definitely wormy chestnut.

It would be a good idea to start a new ID thread on each wood, not lump them all into this thread.

Thanks,

Paul

EDIT: see. I've already gotten things confused by responding to one post while you were inserting another.


----------



## phinds (Jul 30, 2015)

Definitely oak, but I couldn't say more about which of the 600 or so it is. Can you tell if there is tylosis in the pores?


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ty phinds will do.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 30, 2015)

Is this Red oak, yes it is in the red oak group....response to the 2:01 pm post...


----------

